# stabbing sharp pain in cervix area



## sweetdrea

Vaginal pain Some women occasionally feel a sharp, stabbing pain inside the vagina during late pregnancy. This is probably linked to the cervix starting to dilate, which can happen weeks, days or hours before labor begins. It is usually nothing to be concerned about, but tell your doctor if it causes a great deal of discomfort. Any severe pain in the lower abdomen or associated vaginal bleeding should be reported to your doctor right away

I when standing up keep getting sharp stabbing pains in my cervix area only lasts a few seconds but makes me double over. Happened 2 tines in a row a few minutes ago. So I found the above. Do u think its dialating pains? Or is it something else


----------



## ladylou86

iv had the same pains throughout this pregnancy n my midwife said its normal n not to worry if u are worried then talk to ur midwife :)


----------



## DragonTamer

I had the same pains on Sunday when I was at work. I think it was LO hitting my cervix because my OB did a cervix check and my GBS test today and my cervix is still closed and thick. I've been having occasional contractions yesterday and today, hence the cervix check. I'm not sure what is going on but I'm getting the urge to get everything together just in case. My dr just said to let everthing happen naturally so I'm guessing she won't stop labor if it starts.


----------



## sweetdrea

Oh goodness I'm now getting anxious to get to at least 35 weeks. I was already pre term at 24 weeks so I hope its not that starting up again when I'm only 29-30


----------



## DragonTamer

sweetdrea said:


> Oh goodness I'm now getting anxious to get to at least 35 weeks. I was already pre term at 24 weeks so I hope its not that starting up again when I'm only 29-30

Don't be too anxious, I've been feeling that sharp pain for over a month and my contractions just started up yesterday. They aren't regular or consistant so not worried...YET especially since my cervix is still closed but I am under the direction to stay hydrated, rest, and keep track of them. So far they last about 30 seconds (or less) and are 20 minutes to an hour (or more) apart. I WILL be bugging OH to do our belly cast really soon...don't want to have it sitting there and because we've put it off have to take it back...MAYBE I can talk him into tonight its only going on 7:30...lol


----------



## aegle

I've been feeling this for 2 months now. My cervix is open and somewhat dilated, so I'm pretty sure that's what the pains are for me... But it's not really a labor sign, it's just a getting-there kind of sign. Mention it to your doc, but s/he'll just tell you it's normal.

You're getting there.. hang in there. I know how much it sucks to be at 30ish and feel like it's coming to an end. But chances are, hun, that you've still got time. It's amazing to be at 34-35 weeks. I feel like there's not much to worry about anymore.


----------



## sunnydazegirl

sweetdrea said:


> Vaginal pain Some women occasionally feel a sharp, stabbing pain inside the vagina during late pregnancy. This is probably linked to the cervix starting to dilate, which can happen weeks, days or hours before labor begins. It is usually nothing to be concerned about, but tell your doctor if it causes a great deal of discomfort. Any severe pain in the lower abdomen or associated vaginal bleeding should be reported to your doctor right away
> 
> I when standing up keep getting sharp stabbing pains in my cervix area only lasts a few seconds but makes me double over. Happened 2 tines in a row a few minutes ago. So I found the above. Do u think its dialating pains? Or is it something else

I get this occasionally. Today I have had a few because of the cervix check, swabbing and them trying to move the baby. So far my cervix is still closed but softening. I always thought the sharp pains were just the baby pushing down there.


----------



## Wilfbown

Me too! I've had these the last few days and they really can take the wind out of you! I think it's LO and his position xx


----------



## Kat541

I get them, and it's def from my son's head-butting me in the junk from the inside. He likes to nuzzle his head down in there sometimes, and it sucks.


----------

